# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Albumi fotografik >  Albumi im. Pamje nga shëtitjet nëpër atdhe.

## ALBA

Pamje ne mremje nga plazhi i Velipojes.

----------


## ALBA

ja dhe nje tjeter po ne Velipoje

----------


## ALBA

kjo eshte pamje e nje mengjezi ne plazh te Velipojes

----------


## ALBA

Tirana sot ne oren 8 te mengjezit.

----------


## ALBA

sot tek Zogu i zi

----------


## ALBA

pamje nga Velpoja

----------


## ALBA

tregtia qe benin fshataret ne nje treg afer Zogut te zi

----------


## ALBA

kjo eshte nje pamje nga rera e pacfrytezuar ne plazhin e Velipojes,qe ishte gjith jod

----------


## ALBA

pjese nga pamja e nje lokali ne afersi te Shkodres

----------


## ALBA

ja dhe nje pjese tjeter po e ketij lokali

----------


## ALBA

ne kete cader jetojn nje familje prej 10 personash ,ndodhet mrapa zogut te zi

----------


## ALBA

ketu eshte nje pamje nga brenda shtepise

----------


## ALBA

gropa te mdhoja ka Tirona na kenoqi Edi Roma

----------


## ALBA

keto plehnat gjith kajmak ,Edi Rama do dajak

----------


## ALBA

per keto pallate madheshtore,rofshin investimet privatore

----------


## ALBA

ja dhe nje veper  e bukur ne Tirane

----------


## ALBA

nje tregtar i vogel duke i bere hyzmet bukes se gojes

----------


## ALBA

sheshi ne qender te zogut te zi

----------


## ALBA

rruga ne qender te Tiranes

----------


## ALBA

universiteti i Tiranes

----------

